
Show HN: Startup Tool Directory - stunod
https://www.stacklist.com/tools/
======
stunod
you can find over 1500+ tools used by startups here. Before this page was a
list of all the tools but we've added pagination and filtering/sorting options
to give better UX and help users find tools easier. Clicking on a tool will
take you to a page where you can see startups that use it, and reviews from
the founders of those startups. would love any feedback!

